# Props 360



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

Sort of a cool way to show off your finished props:

Created some animated GIF's showing some of my props in a full 360 degree view.

The animation was accomplished by photographing the props 36 times, rotating the prop 10 degrees for each photo.

Photoshop was used to animate the images into the spinning 360 view.


----------



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 26, 2008)

neato! I want to try that! Thanks for the tip

Oh, and the props are fantastic as always!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Very cool way to display your props.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

OOOO....its makin me dizzy...
Great job , Stoll


----------



## fritz42_male (May 5, 2009)

If someone could do this with a large Bucky skeleton and a slower rotation rate, it would be a very handy tool!


----------



## Mr Unpleasant (May 24, 2006)

Cool! Is there anyway to adjust speed or stop the rotation at a desire point?
Also nice props, I love the winged demon


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Those look cool ... now I have that silly song: "You spin me 'round like a record" stuck in my head! :googly:


----------



## berzerkmonkey (Oct 31, 2006)

Mr Unpleasant said:


> Cool! Is there anyway to adjust speed or stop the rotation at a desire point?
> Also nice props, I love the winged demon


Not on the user end - it's just an animated gif. 
Nice work, man! First you're on the forefront of papermache, now you're leading the way in prop display! You're going to see alot of imitators...


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I have SO much to learn about Photoshop!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Reminds me of the video game selection screen. Where you pick your player. I pick pumkinhead. Play on!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Neat concept. Very tedious though.


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

you can also use imageready which I think is easier. Really great idea!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks for sharing. I want to do some things like this. Not sure how and with DD getting married in less then 3 weeks. Well I don't have much time right now. But it is great that you find time to help others.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

cool thanks for the tip


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Thats COOL Stoll!! I may give that a go with my SHADOW ARMY... I'm using cs2 does it have an animation function?


----------



## STOLLOWEEN (Apr 13, 2008)

beelce said:


> Thats COOL Stoll!! I may give that a go with my SHADOW ARMY... I'm using cs2 does it have an animation function?


I use Photoshop CS2 also, you can open up the animation toolbar from the window pull down menu...yes it is sort of tedious and there many other pieces of software out there that can produce an animated gif


----------

